# InfiniDrive



## music6000 (Feb 23, 2019)

A swiss army  knife for the Pedal masses.
Built it with suggested upgrades yesterday.
Mod : Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.
Today's Mods: Replaced C1 (10nF) Input cap to 8n2, A touch less Bass.
Replaced C2 (1nF) to 3n3, A touch less Treble Boost.

Wicked Multi Pedal!!!
Tungsten Pearl Metallic & Auto Clear Coat.
Black Graphic with Silver Specks.


----------



## prairiestate (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow! A beauty. I built one about a decade ago for a buddy with a picture of a Dodge Omni on it 
I remember keeping it (a little more) simple and eliminating a feature or two via a suggestion by Mark Hammer
Nice to see this circuit getting some love after it seems to have been "forgotten".


----------



## Robert (Feb 23, 2019)

The OmniDrive was the first complete pedal I ever built.   I've always wondered why I never saw any PCBs available for it.

Giving it some attention just seemed like the right thing to do.    Your build really does the thing justice too, awesome job!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 23, 2019)

Notice any difference on the Gain sweep? From 9 o’clock to max very minimal increase in gain. Pcb says 500k linear pot


----------



## music6000 (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes, a small window on the Drive knob, just gets Louder.
 You could try A500K audio pot for a smoother transition.


----------



## Barry (Dec 24, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 24, 2019)

Sweet!  Well done!


----------



## cooder (Dec 25, 2019)

Excellent build inside out! And I also think it is a wicked drive with so many options. Very worthwhile!


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 26, 2019)

Out of curiosity, could the toggle switches be wired as mini pots to serve as sweeps between the two positions?


----------

